# Procurement/Supply Chain professional aspiring for Canada Immigration



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My wife & I,are interested to shift to Canada,to settle & work there. I am a Purchase/Supply Chain/Procurement/e-Sourcing professional,with 9 years of experience in relevant fields.

After going through the immigration site of the Canadian Govt and discussing with some immigration agents, I have found that my job is listed under the FSW category of PR visa. 

I have certain questions in mind and would request you all to kindly advise me regarding the same

1) Shall we be able to do the immigration process on our own? Even if we do so,what about the post landing formalities (which the agents claim to help in) and also job search (the most important)? Do the agents really help in this? Pls enlighten us in this regard....

2) If we get the PR Visa,will that be enough to get some calls for a decent job to support both of us, at least in the initial days in Canada?? How is the situation out there,specially in fields like Purchase/supply chain/e-sourcing /marketing etc? How long does it take to get a job (speaking on a very general note)?

3) Till the time we reach there,can anyone of you suggest for some short term job online oriented course/certification in my field,which will increase my chances of get interview calls ? Does the Canadian Govt have any program like that,specially meant for immigrants?

4) Considering the fact that we will move from India,we will like to go to a place with little bit temperate weather in Canada (it's on a relative note ,considering the places and climate in Canada). Is there any suggestion on this line?

My wife,who is a school teacher,has already cleared the IELTS exam and scored pretty well (a band above 7.5 in average). I plan to appear for it in near future...

It would be of great help if someone guides us with the approach that we should adopt at this point of time...

Thanks & regards,

Sourav Chakraborty

INDIA


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

info4sourav said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife & I,are interested to shift to Canada,to settle & work there. I am a Purchase/Supply Chain/Procurement/e-Sourcing professional,with 9 years of experience in relevant fields.
> 
> ...


Buddy, I can respond to only few of your queries:

1) The process if very straight forward and simple. thousands of people are doing on their own with the help of many other applicants in forums such as this. Once you get PR, your credentials would definitely be far more stronger than those without any work visa authorisation. You can try applying from India but with clear bold headlines on your resume than you are a Canadian PR.
If you ask me personally about the agents, I don't trust them at all. They claim that they'll arrange jobs without even knowing one bit about your job specialisation. When asked how since job portals ask for people with valid work authorisation, they have no answer.

3) I am not from your occupation but when I search for your probable category 0113 purchasing manager on HRSDC site link below, I can see one programme that may help, which you can find more about:

Unit Group

The designation Supply Chain Management Professional (S.C.M.P.) or registration in the educational program of the Purchasing Management Association of Canada may be required.

4) I guess only Vancouver area can come close to your requirement in this regard.


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Buddy, I can respond to only few of your queries:
> 
> 1) The process if very straight forward and simple. thousands of people are doing on their own with the help of many other applicants in forums such as this. Once you get PR, your credentials would definitely be far more stronger than those without any work visa authorisation. You can try applying from India but with clear bold headlines on your resume than you are a Canadian PR.
> If you ask me personally about the agents, I don't trust them at all. They claim that they'll arrange jobs without even knowing one bit about your job specialisation. When asked how since job portals ask for people with valid work authorisation, they have no answer.
> ...


Dear Mr.Sagi,

Thanks a lot for your reply! Whatever you have said,is informative and encouraging to some extent!

Will keep posting about the updates and bring forward queries,as they come by...

Regards,

Sourav


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would refer you to the responses given in the post that your wife put up 15 hours ago... I detailed her chances of getting a full time secondary school teaching job when you first arrive (her chances are not very good to slim, as there are Canadian trained teachers who can't get their own classes and often have to wait years to get one).

In regards to _your_ situation, as an immigrant to Canada with _no_ relevant Canadian experience (this _*will* count against you_ when you apply for work in Canada... the Canadian market place is different than in India, so it doesn't matter how many years of _Indian_ experience you have, it's not the same experience), you'll probably want/need to get a Canadian Supply Chain Managment Professional designation to help you chances in finding work... while it's not essential to have this designation, without it you'll be competing with every other person who has basic _Canadian_ supply chain management experience, whether it be from a formal program (there are courses available from very respected post secondary schools) or on the job training. 

I doubt that either of you could get job offers from India to work in Canada, given that there is a 6+ month long waitlist for people to attend one of the better supply chain management programs (this means that there are lots of people in Canada who have supply chain management education and experience) and my many of my teacher friends in British Columbia had to wait _years_ to get their own classrooms to teach in.

Good luck to you.


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the valuable info provided by you all...

Based on your suggestion ,both of us tried to have a look on the entire process & see whether that can be initiated on our own,without approaching an agent.

Assessment by the respective body seems to the first stage,where I found the equivalence of our educational credentials with respect to Canadian standards. I found that both my BE & MBA degrees are considered at the same level. However,on the WES website,it is mentioned that we have to get an Academic Transcript from the respective universities,that too in a sealed envelop.

Based on the above,I immediately sent a request mail to my universities,but without any reply till date (as expected). It is very difficult for me to visit the universities (located at various locations in India) and follow up while being there in person.

Can anyone tell me how to handle cases like this or what do people do normally..If we appoint an agent,does he take this pain or the responsibility lies on the applicants only to get the Transcripts & send them to WES??

Regards,

Sourav Chakraborty

INDIA


----------



## harishpatarla (Sep 23, 2013)

info4sourav said:


> Thanks a lot for the valuable info provided by you all...
> 
> Based on your suggestion ,both of us tried to have a look on the entire process & see whether that can be initiated on our own,without approaching an agent.
> 
> ...



Hi 
even if you get a consultant the only way you can get the transcript s of your degrees in a sealed envelope is by visiting the university by yourself.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

info4sourav said:


> Assessment by the respective body seems to the first stage,where I found the equivalence of our educational credentials with respect to Canadian standards. I found that both my BE & MBA degrees are considered at the same level.




I wouldn't be so sure about that. Degrees earned in India, Pakistan, etc. are not normally at the same level as degrees earned here in Canada.


----------

